# Oblique Pen Construction - Part 1



## duke851 (May 15, 2013)

I thought I would share my method of making an Oblique pen. It will be a bit long winded so I may have to break it into multiple posts

Flange

Materials K & S Brass .031 sheet

1. First thing is to draw up an actual size flange to be used as a template.
I have attached a copy of my drawings. None of the angles are critical and should be adapted to the writers preferences.

2. Cut the brass into a approximately 1" x 2" rectangle 

3. Using vise or brake fold stock in half and flatten so you end up with a 1" square.

4. Mark a line 3mm from the fold and clamp in vise with this line exactly on vise jaw. (this gives the 4mm dimension in drawing with the bends)

5. Fold one leg down 90 degrees and flatten against vise jaw to give sharp bend

6. Remove piece from vise and re-orientate to enable squashing flat to complete the bend

7. Glue template to piece using spray adhesive. Drill pilot hole for 2-56 screw.

8. Cut part to final shape and finish edges

9. Bend end of part to a approximately 67 degree angle paying attention that top of part is the side with small end lowest see drawing - nib is held between screw and the bend

10. Tap for 2-56 brass screw. Use brass or nylon to avoid stripping threads. Finish part to your taste. I like polished but blackened would look great.

11. Get carried away and make a batch because they are a bit of a PITA


----------



## duke851 (May 16, 2013)

*Oblique Pen Construction - Part 2*

Pen

Materials - I used Lapis TruStone and two contrasting woods.

1. Glue up blank, My pen is 8 3/4" long plus I glued to scrap blocks at the ends to make it easier to turn. I used Gorilla glue.

2. Mount blank on lathe and turn to desired shape.

3. finish, I use CA

4. I cut a slight detail at the front edge of the Trustone

5. Remove from lathe and snap scrap wood from pen (it might need some help with a sharp knife, you could just part it on the lathe but this is safer as things are getting thin)

Now comes the tricky part

6. I mount the pen in a Mill using rubber to safeguard the pen against marring and then very slowly cut a .031 slot using a dental burr. The slot should be cut at an angle to reduce the acuteness of the nib to paper contact. This angle is a personal preference I recommend reading the articles at www.iampeth.com The slot should be located very near to the front of the pen (about 1/16") or you will have problems dipping the pen.

Double check all you angles before you start cutting to ensure flange is orientated correctly. Go very slowly as the dental burrs are delicate.
If you don't own a Mill this could be done using the drill press and an X - Y table or if you have a steady hand, a rotary tool like the Dremel.


7. Remove from Mill and check fit of flange, adjust as needed with dental burr in rotary tool. Drill three small holes in the flange to assist the glue and epoxy flange in place.

8. After setting fit nib and test. Done!!

I hope this has been of interest.

Colin

I forgot to mention in Part 1 that all the dimensions on the drawing are in centimeters. Sorry about flipping between the two but I am a product of the Scottish school system during decimalization.


----------

